# Woma python help - keeps rubbing nose



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Sep 11, 2017)

2.5 year old woma python keeps rubbing her nose at corner of enclosure as though trying to burrow out. Stereotypic behaviour and does this quite a lot - sometimes for 20 minutes at a time, normally always in later afternoon/ night. Is this just hunting behaviour or something different? She has been in multiple enclosures and still exhibits the same behaviour. 

She rubs her nose so much the scales there have become quite dry and getting pink around nostrils. Also her frontal scale on forehead has this white mark that has slowly appeared. I have attached a photo. Is there anything I can do about this behaviour? Should I worried about the scales? Would really appreciate some knowledge and advice! 

Thanks




This is her rubbing her nose.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mine does the same sometimes but not to the extent yours is. I look forward to hearing from others who may have some info for you. 
The only thing I can add is that my woma mainly does this when hungry (which is most the time. Little piglet lol).


----------



## Buggster (Sep 11, 2017)

Mine did it. I just put a much deeper layer of substrate (krittle krumble), probably 10-15cms. She burrows like crazy in it and seems to be rubbing her face against the glass a lot less.


----------



## alex.snaith (Sep 12, 2017)

is she due for a shed soon? If so, she might need to rub on something to 'get it going' if that makes sense. Maybe try putting a few rocks around the cage, or something course that she could rub up against  hope this helps


----------



## Tyloop (Sep 13, 2017)

It could be trying to burrow as bugster said, or maybe the enclosure is unsuitable in some way perhaps the temperature.

I had this problem with my woma until I increased the ambient temperature in the whole enclosure and used a deeper substrate.


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Sep 13, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> is she due for a shed soon? If so, she might need to rub on something to 'get it going' if that makes sense. Maybe try putting a few rocks around the cage, or something course that she could rub up against  hope this helps



Nah she isn't due for a shed and does it throughout her shed cycle, put good point!


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Sep 13, 2017)

Tyloop said:


> It could be trying to burrow as bugster said, or maybe the enclosure is unsuitable in some way perhaps the temperature.
> 
> I had this problem with my woma until I increased the ambient temperature in the whole enclosure and used a deeper substrate.





Buggster said:


> Mine did it. I just put a much deeper layer of substrate (krittle krumble), probably 10-15cms. She burrows like crazy in it and seems to be rubbing her face against the glass a lot less.



Yeah I think I will try deepen the substrate! Will let you know how it goes! Thanks


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Sep 13, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


> Mine does the same sometimes but not to the extent yours is. I look forward to hearing from others who may have some info for you.
> The only thing I can add is that my woma mainly does this when hungry (which is most the time. Little piglet lol).



Hahah they like their food that is for sure


----------

